# JL HD900/5 vs Alpine PDX-V9



## jbeck (Apr 8, 2014)

I have looked up, researched, and searched through various forums but most information seems to be more based towards the first version of Alpine PDX amps that were kind of garbage. 
Price being a small factor, which would you guys go with and why? Of course I'd like to save money, so is the JL HD amp worth the higher price tag? I don't need processing capability because I have an outboard processor (ms-8). Which would be better for the value and would I be missing out on much by going with the alpine?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Both amps are solid. All things being equal I would go with the one you can the best deal one (watts per dollar).


----------



## coldsoda (May 10, 2013)

they are both great amps, I have read more "issues" reported about the v9 and virtually nothing bad about the JL; but if you get the alpine chances are it will be OK and perform as expected. 

If they were equally priced, I'd likely get the JL. BUT last I looked the V9 was about $300 less.


----------



## slowhatch (Nov 29, 2014)

I have the HD 900/5, no complaints but a little pricey. A friend just picked up the PDX V9. It's also very nice. It has a few more filters/slopes and options built in then my JL. Your processor basically makes that a moot point. The birth sheet for the Alpine said 146 watts per channel and 518 on the 5th. I would get the alpine if I could do it over just for the savings alone. Good luck with your choice. Dave.


----------



## jbeck (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay guys sounds like the V9 is probably the logical choice here. I will order on Monday and maybe I'll post a lil review when I get it  also ordering an IDQ12v4


----------



## EricB (Jun 24, 2014)

You might also want to take a look at the Arc Audio XDi1200.6. It sits in the middle price wise between the two and offers a solid and sexy build, built in fan and more rated power than the JL or Alpine. I am only offering this as I had two PDX-V9s that got very very hot and had to be sent back. The Arc Amp is similar size and the build quality is outstanding. Madly in love with mine! Dont want to derail you, just bringing up another option based on my experiences with the Alpine. As far as the JL, I have installed plenty of the 900/5s. They are fantastic amps also.


----------



## coldsoda (May 10, 2013)

EricB said:


> You might also want to take a look at the Arc Audio XDi1200.6. It sits in the middle price wise between the two and offers a solid and sexy build, built in fan and more rated power than the JL or Alpine. I am only offering this as I had two PDX-V9s that got very very hot and had to be sent back. The Arc Amp is similar size and the build quality is outstanding. Madly in love with mine! Dont want to derail you, just bringing up another option based on my experiences with the Alpine. As far as the JL, I have installed plenty of the 900/5s. They are fantastic amps also.


good point. I agree with this guy too... I was assuming you were only considering the JL or Alpine, but the Arc is a good buy too if you are able to pick one up... but again the Alpine is going to be the least expensive option by at least 250 dollars. no matter which one you pick you're on the right track for a good build. Id go Arc all the way if you think you may expand your system down the road to active or find a use for the additional channel.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

EricB said:


> You might also want to take a look at the Arc Audio XDi1200.6. It sits in the middle price wise between the two and offers a solid and sexy build, built in fan and more rated power than the JL or Alpine. I am only offering this as I had two PDX-V9s that got very very hot and had to be sent back. The Arc Amp is similar size and the build quality is outstanding. Madly in love with mine! Dont want to derail you, just bringing up another option based on my experiences with the Alpine. As far as the JL, I have installed plenty of the 900/5s. They are fantastic amps also.



I don't think is call the extra hundred watts on the sub channel enough of a difference to be a decision maker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Ive had 900/5 brilliant amp I only sold it because I wanted more power on sub channel, I now have the PG ti21600.5 another option ive only briefly tested this amp as ive been rewiring my car but it gets excellent reviews. Between jl and alpine personally I would get jl I know its more dollar but ive recently had experience with both jl and alpines after sales and by a ****ing mile jl is better and the warranty on jl is amazing compared to alpine who dont want to know or care. This is my experience in the uk atleast.
Oh another thing it may matter or not but jl has a regulated power supply aswel so makes fullmpower even if you have a voltage drop whether you notice it or not I dont know but I like having it, also jl has balanced inputs and in my opinion a better solid built product


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

ImK'ed said:


> Ive had 900/5 brilliant amp I only sold it because I wanted more power on sub channel, I now have the PG ti21600.5 another option ive only briefly tested this amp as ive been rewiring my car but it gets excellent reviews. Between jl and alpine personally I would get jl I know its more dollar but ive recently had experience with both jl and alpines after sales and by a ****ing mile jl is better and the warranty on jl is amazing compared to alpine who dont want to know or care. This is my experience in the uk atleast.
> Oh another thing it may matter or not but jl has a regulated power supply aswel so makes fullmpower even if you have a voltage drop whether you notice it or not I dont know but I like having it, also jl has balanced inputs and in my opinion a better solid built product


If the 5 ch follows suit as the f4, f6, m6, and m12 it would have balanced inputs and iirc they have regulated power supplies.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've owned the 900/5 and the 1200.6- I'd go with the 1200.6 over the 900/5 for output- fan is a bit noisy in the 1200.6. both are very solid amps.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Beckerson1 said:


> If the 5 ch follows suit as the f4, f6, m6, and m12 it would have balanced inputs and iirc they have regulated power supplies.



They dont have regulated power supply, the outputs maje sane power at 2ohm and 4ohm, and as far as i know they arnt balanced inputs


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

ImK'ed said:


> They dont have regulated power supply, the outputs maje sane power at 2ohm and 4ohm, and as far as i know they arnt balanced inputs


Yep correction. Input isn't regulated but the output is. Hence the same output at 2 and 4 ohms. 

I'm running balanced input (RCAs) as we speak. Via 360.3,

Iirc Papasin himself mentioned they are capable of balanced inputs. Single ended? 

I could almost swear I read the separate S/N ratio for balanced input and non balanced input. I will check on that though. Not certain there


----------



## jbeck (Apr 8, 2014)

EricB said:


> You might also want to take a look at the Arc Audio XDi1200.6. It sits in the middle price wise between the two and offers a solid and sexy build, built in fan and more rated power than the JL or Alpine. I am only offering this as I had two PDX-V9s that got very very hot and had to be sent back. The Arc Amp is similar size and the build quality is outstanding. Madly in love with mine! Dont want to derail you, just bringing up another option based on my experiences with the Alpine. As far as the JL, I have installed plenty of the 900/5s. They are fantastic amps also.


I appreciate it! I will check out the arc amp too before I buy tomorrow. Output isn't all that important to me. I have had an ear blasting system for years and am finally ready to tone it down. I constantly drive around with head unit volume below 18/40 and sub volume at -4 out of -6/+6. I'm really just looking for a quality amp that won't sound poor like my current budget amps. 



coldsoda said:


> good point. I agree with this guy too... I was assuming you were only considering the JL or Alpine, but the Arc is a good buy too if you are able to pick one up... but again the Alpine is going to be the least expensive option by at least 250 dollars. no matter which one you pick you're on the right track for a good build. Id go Arc all the way if you think you may expand your system down the road to active or find a use for the additional channel.


I am already running active bridging the 4 channels on my current 4ch amp for my Midbass and running the tweets off the ms8 internal amplifier. Scott Buwalda of HAT claims his tweets never registered more than 5w (I believe it was 5 he said) and I've noticed no difference from running my tweets off 50w vs 20w. 
I'm mainly looking for a class D 5ch stackable amp that has a very small footprint. I've been running IB for a while now and am going to go with a less invasive more stealth build. Perhaps glassing into the wheel well. I'm not entirely sure yet.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You can't stack the Arc amps. If it's super important, I'd do the Alpines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> You can't stack the Arc amps. If it's super important, I'd do the Alpines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The JL HD's can be stacked if you buy the kit as well right?


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes it can .


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Didn't the Alpines used to come with the stacking kit? I don't know if the current ones do but it's worth asking the question.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The PDX-F6, M6 and M12 come with the stacking plates. 

The PDX-F4 and V9 do not include stacking plates. 

Pacparts has the plates for a little under $30 each.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Why? That doesn't make ANY sense and it's disappointing.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I owned both the JL Audio HD900/5 and the PDX V9. I would buy another JL Audio but would not buy another V9 or any other PDX amplifier for that matter.

My only recommendations about the V9 would be to buy it authorized and/or get it installed immediately to see if it exhibits any noise problems if it was purchased unauthorized. The last thing you want to do is have an amp that hisses with turn on/off pops outside the seller's "money back guarantee" period. Boy did I ever learn from that mistake!


----------



## jbeck (Apr 8, 2014)

ChrisB said:


> I owned both the JL Audio HD900/5 and the PDX V9. I would buy another JL Audio but would not buy another V9 or any other PDX amplifier for that matter.
> 
> My only recommendations about the V9 would be to buy it authorized and/or get it installed immediately to see if it exhibits any noise problems if it was purchased unauthorized. The last thing you want to do is have an amp that hisses with turn on/off pops outside the seller's "money back guarantee" period. Boy did I ever learn from that mistake!


I was under the impression that was a major issue with the first generation of PDX amplifiers and that the issue was 100% resolved for the 2nd generation. 
Are you sure you owned the PDX V9 and not the PDX-5?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Funny, the only amps I ever got a turn off pop with were my HDs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jbeck said:


> I was under the impression that was a major issue with the first generation of PDX amplifiers and that the issue was 100% resolved for the 2nd generation.
> 
> Are you sure you owned the PDX V9 and not the PDX-5?



That's what I heard. Linda's Smart has absolutely zero noise and she's using 3 of the second gen PDXs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeck (Apr 8, 2014)

quality_sound said:


> That's what I heard. Linda's Smart has absolutely zero noise and she's using 3 of the second gen PDXs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I could see it being more of an issue with the older ones. Those first PDX amps really have a nasty reputation. 

On a slightly different note, I just ordered a PDX-v9 a few minutes ago! 
I can't wait to consolidate my amps all in to one.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been running a v9 for about a year now and the only time I had an issue was when it was hooked up to a pioneer hu and ms8 processor. I've since switched to an Alpine w910 and h800 combo and have zero issues. I've also ran a jl hd600/4 it was also a great amp. IMHO, I'd save some money and go with the v9 over the 900/5.


----------



## Gn4rkillz (May 13, 2014)

You are going to be happy with the v9. Awesome amp for the money. I love the Jl, but you can't deny the price difference for a marginal performance increase imo.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

jbeck said:


> I was under the impression that was a major issue with the first generation of PDX amplifiers and that the issue was 100% resolved for the 2nd generation.
> 
> Are you sure you owned the PDX V9 and not the PDX-5?



I owned TWO PDX-5s and a PDX V9. I sold the V9 at a substantial loss on this very forum and swore off alpine amplifiers as a result of it. While it is possible that I had a bad amp this last go round, Alpine is going to have a hard time convincing me to purchase another one!

EDIT: the only reason I even considered the V9 was due to everyone on the forums stating that the noise issues were fixed. Silly me for reading all the positive comments and believing them.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

ChrisB said:


> I owned TWO PDX-5s and a PDX V9. I sold the V9 at a substantial loss on this very forum and swore off alpine amplifiers as a result of it. While it is possible that I had a bad amp this last go round, Alpine is going to have a hard time convincing me to purchase another one!
> 
> EDIT: the only reason I even considered the V9 was due to everyone on the forums stating that the noise issues were fixed. Silly me for reading all the positive comments and believing them.


Did you ever consider the fact that it wasn't the amp?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Did you ever consider the fact that it wasn't the amp?



If it wasn't the amp, why did changing them out solve the problem? If it wasn't the amp, why did the new owner of the v9 complain about the turn on/off pop?

Edit: keep in mind, I fully disclosed the issues that I was having with the amp! I don't want anyone to think I was trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It was a question, not an accusation. 

That said, you're the only person I can think of that had a noise issue with the 2nd gen PDX amps. I'm not saying no one else may have had issues, I just don't remember any.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> It was a question, not an accusation.
> 
> That said, you're the only person I can think of that had a noise issue with the 2nd gen PDX amps. I'm not saying no one else may have had issues, I just don't remember any.


In fact, here is my ad: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/137456-alpine-pdx-v9-super-cheap.html


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> In fact, here is my ad: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/137456-alpine-pdx-v9-super-cheap.html


Edit, Nvm... got my answer


----------



## EricB (Jun 24, 2014)

Though I love my Arc 1200.6, I really wished my V9 would have worked. It fit where I needed it and was built wicked solid. It had an extremely low noise floor and NO pops turn on or off. My problem was with overheating..... I like to think that I just got two bad amps.... They WERE NOT from an authorized dealer. They were from Amazon so at least I could return them easily. Other than the heat, I was very impressed with the amplifiers. I hope yours works out for you!!! Its alot of amp for the money!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

My HDs got warm too. I think it's inevitible when you have so much power in such small packages. I never got one to shut down though. I did get my Mosconi 4-channel to turn the sub off twice though.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I must have been lucky. I had 4 of the first gen Alpine PDX amps - no noise issues whatsoever.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> My HDs got warm too. I think it's inevitible when you have so much power in such small packages. .


had my 900/5 under a false floor in a 8"x 30"x2.5" storage tray and beat the snot out of it for a good portion of a 30 hour round trip without an issue. needless to say without a fan I was impressed.


----------

